# Eine kleine Anleitung für einen bestimmten Style ...



## Storch (11. Mai 2002)

Hi,

ich bin gerade dabei, eine Website zu gestalten und zunächst habe ich mir einige Seiten aus dem Pixelcore Ring angeschaut, um ein paar Ideen zu sammeln ...

Tja, ich habe verschiedene Style-Richtungen (Retro, Trendwhore ...) mal versucht, aber das sieht bei mir irgendwie alles sehr sehr komisch aus und gefällt mir schon nach einer Stunde nichtmehr 

Dann habe ich Gottspielen.de besucht und einige seiner Arbeiten haben mir sehr gut gefallen - so gut, dass ich gerne selbst mal so etwas versuchen möchte ...

Beispiele:

# 1
# 2

Aber wie bekomme ich sowas hin ? Deswegen, würde ich gerne nach einigen Hinweisen & Empfehlungen (eventuell ein Tutorial ?) fragen ...

Vor allem interessiert mich, welche Art von Bildern - meinethalben etwa Stockphotos; wenn ja, dann welche Quellen und welcher Typ - man verwenden kann und welche Schriftarten sich da anbieten (vielleicht etwas verschnörkelte oder so ...) ...

thx für alle Antworten !

greetz

*Edit

Bevor sich jemand aufregt:

Da ich nicht weiß, wie diese Design Richtung heißt, kann ich auch den "Search-Button" nicht verwenden ...


----------



## shiver (11. Mai 2002)

tja, die antwort heisst <i>ausprobieren</i>


----------



## Storch (11. Mai 2002)

hmm ...

Das nützt mir nich so wirklich was 

Ich möchte ja nicht, dass mir das Stück für Stück vorgekaut wird - arbeiten will ich allein, sonst ist es ja wie ein bisschen sinnlos ...

Ich hätte halt nur gerne ein paar Tipps und Hinweise ... bitte


----------



## shiver (11. Mai 2002)

......

aus pro bieren!
is doch nicht so schwer!

schnapp dir material, probier rum, schau was rauskommt!


----------



## Bomber (11. Mai 2002)

warum willst du unbedingt einen style nachmachen? denk dir doch was eigenes aus?


----------



## Storch (11. Mai 2002)

Drücke ich mich so unverständlich aus ? 

Ich will doch nicht den Style 1 zu 1 kopieren, sondern ich möchte selbst was in dieser Richtung machen, aber dazu brauche ich halt einige Anhaltspunkte ...

z.b. welche Schriftarten da passen; wie man die Ausgangsbilder mit diesen Braun-Orange & Rot Tönen versehen bzw. einfärben kann; eventuelle Filter (ist da nicht z.b. der Weichzeichner verwendet worden ??) ...

Nur ein bisschen Hilfe und einige Tipps, ich will ja selbst was machen und nicht rippen/kopieren ...


----------



## shiver (11. Mai 2002)

ach jungsche =(

das kann man alles generell nicht so sagen, du musst versuchen, probieren, okay?


----------



## Marvin (11. Mai 2002)

ja, du drückst dich verständlich aus. Ich kann dir leider nicht helfen, dafür sind meine 'skills' in Sachen Photoshop einfach (noch?) zu schlecht.
Aber ich denke für deine Frage ist dieses Board wohl die falsche Anlaufstelle .
Siehst ja was bei rauskommt.


----------



## Storch (11. Mai 2002)

Hmm ... ich werd mal 'n bisschen probieren - ansonsten muss ich vielleicht mal den Designer der Site fragen ... auch wenn der mir ein bisschen zu freakig ist


----------



## Bomber (11. Mai 2002)

nimm halt dirt brushes, leg ne textur drüber spiel mit den ebenenmodi leg noch ne textur drüber färb das ganze leicht kritzel n bisschen drüber. "grunge" ist wirklich net allzuschwer.


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (13. Mai 2002)

ja nur sieht der beiden leuten die sagen "grunge ist nicht schwer" ******** aus


----------



## shiver (13. Mai 2002)

^^


----------



## SirNeo (13. Mai 2002)

Stöber mal nen bischen bei den Photoshop Tutorials rum, dann wirst du fündig.



> _Original geschrieben von Zack|De|La|Rocha _
> *ja nur sieht der beiden leuten die sagen "grunge ist nicht schwer" ******** aus *



Sehe ich genauso, auf die Kunst es richtig anzuwenden kommt es an, nicht daruaf etwas nachzumachen, das WIE kann sich jeder aneigenen wenn er sich mühe gibt.


----------



## Bomber (13. Mai 2002)




----------



## Bomber (13. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Zack|De|La|Rocha _
> *ja nur sieht der beiden leuten die sagen "grunge ist nicht schwer" ******** aus *



da fühlt sich aber bestimmt jemand angepisst.   

nein ich will damit grunge net abwerten aber nen grungigen style gut zu machen ist meiner meinung nach leichter als nen guten style wie zB ross mawdsley (falls den jemand kennt) hat hinzubekommen. allein schon weil man dort die farbwahl ganz einfach und nach bestimmten schemen angehen kann. 

soll nicht abwertend oder gar beleidigend sein.

zu dem ist dein style für mich eher schon wieder was komplett anders als das was man allgemein als "grunge" bezeichnet, dazu ist es viel zu eigen. grunge ist für mich ebenen gepansche in tonfarben und gekritzel (so wie ich da oben )

gruss bomber


----------



## shiver (13. Mai 2002)

das da oben ist eher texture+brush-s/f-uckage


----------



## Bomber (13. Mai 2002)

meinst du jetzt mein äh "kunstwerk" ?

dazu hab ich nämlich weder nen brush noch ne (richtige) tex benutzt.


----------



## shiver (13. Mai 2002)

sorry, sah halt so aus.


----------



## sid (14. Mai 2002)

*nichts sagen wenn man nichts zu sagen hat*

alo!
@shiver, vorweg geschickt, auf deiner eigenen seite zeigst du
ein paar tolle sachen, ich erinnere mich da speziell an eine
arbeit, die du mit jemand anderem zusammen gemacht hast.
sieht alles so aus als ob du, 
a) beruflich in dem bereich zu tuen hast
b) extrem viel zeit für selbststudium aufgewandt hättest

nur erinnert mich gereade deine art an den umgangston auf
einem kürzlich geschlossenen forum. 

wenn man wg. fehlender ahnung rumschaut wer weiterhelfen kann 
und man den guten rat bekommt ein bischen rumzuprobieren, und das auf 
mehr fache fragen natürlcih auch mehrfach, wird man dieses forum
whrscheinlich kein 2. mal anlaufen.

deswegen, deine skillz in ehren aber, wenn du nichts zu sagen hast,
sag es nicht drei mal.

sid


----------



## bertrunken (14. Mai 2002)

nicht boese sid aber 3.mal die selbe frage also genau so oft die selbe antwort, wenn auch inhaltslos, nix ungewöhnliches und wenn man es net beim ersten und zweiten mal verstanden hat finde ich das prinzip aller guten dinge sind drei ganz angebracht.

und ich glaube nicht das jemand wg solcher antworten weg bleiben wird sondern wenn dann eher wg. dem ständigen offtopic rumgegifte untereinander in vielen threads.

meiner meinung nach sollte eine comunitie sich nicht gegenseitig ans bein pi****  (shiver vs. bomber oder umgekehrt) sondern die meinung anderer akzeptieren und man sollte doch einen gewissen zusammenhalt erkennen können.

so long too late to get angry
berti

p.s.: weiss selber das mein post offtopic war und dass er auch einwenig kritisch war, aber ging mir mal wieder auf die nerven dass wieder einmal soviel böses blut im umlauf war. sorry @all


----------



## Bomber (14. Mai 2002)

//offtopic

pff du bist aber empfindlich. 

solange shiver mich nicht anmacht mach ich sie auch net an.
in diesem thread ist imo kein "böses blut" geflossen. mein bild war nicht toll das sehe ich ein. das sie sich ihren kommentar dazu hätte sparen können ist ne andere sache. 

aber ich denke nicht, das man jetzt bei jedem zusammen treffen oder nem konflikt direkt n flamewar anfangen muss. nur weil ich ihr mal die meinung gesagt habe. ich werde das jedenfalls nicht tun.

des ist meine meinung und macht euch jetzt bitte nicht jedes mal hoffnungen auf "action" wenn ihr seht das shiver und ich ne andere meinung haben und diese auch aussprechen, dafür ist dieses forum jawohl nicht gedacht.

damit wär das thema dann auch endgültig vom tisch.


----------



## Homie25 (14. Mai 2002)

Hi Storcher,

Diskusion ist ein bischen ausgeartet . Also ich hätte da mal einen kleinen Tip für dich. Und zwar solltest du mal im Forum unter den Tutorials schauen hier. Erstell dir einen Brush und arbeite dich mal erst einmal damit ein, wenn du das gemacht hast dann kannst du dir halt dein Motiv laden welches du bearbeiten willst, mit dem Brush rumspielen(den mehr ist es echt nicht, nicht ganz aber   ein Bischen muss du dich auch noch informieren) und halt ein bischen mit der Ebenen-Modi rumspielen usw. So das wars für heute, den Rest musst selber machen  . 

Wollt noch was zu einigen Leuten, die sich an der Discussion beteilgt haben,sagen. Meines Erachtens ist es echt nicht hilfreich einem einen Tipp wie "ausprobieren" zu geben, denn jemand der so eine konkrete Frage stellt und sich , meiner Meinung nach auch gut ausgedrückt hat kann man auch etwas konkreteres antworten und Hilfestellungen geben. Ich verstehe es wenn einige Leute hier im forum genervt reagieren denn es werden echt viele schwachsinnige Fragen gestellt aber ist halt kein grund immer so beklopte Antworten zu geben, die helfen der Person echt nicht. So das mal dazu %) 

Nicht alzu persönlich nehmen. 

Peace!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Storch (15. Mai 2002)

thx


----------



## Kaprolactam (15. Mai 2002)

sheesh Leute kommt mal wieder runter!
Ich stimme Shiver voll und ganz zu, wenn sie Storch sagt, er soll rumprobieren bis es nach was aussieht. Immerhin reden wir hier von einem Stil, nicht von einer "ich strick mir meine 1337en gfx in 10 einfachen Schritten"-Anleitung. Und einen Stil kann man nicht nachmachen, den kann man nur entwickeln. Und entwickeln hat immer was mit Arbeit und Probieren zu tun.
Wenn Storch eine konkrete Frage hat, dann wird er sie auch beantwortet kriegen, sei es per Suchfunktion oder per Topic, aber eine Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung zu tollen Bildchen oder sogar einer Stilrichtung gibt es einfach nicht. Hier gilt: Augen offenhalten, ausprobieren, passende Tutorials suchen. Und dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn 

Kaprolactam


----------



## Homie25 (15. Mai 2002)

War ja gar nicht agressiv gemeint, war gestern halt ziemlich schlecht drauf. Kennt doch jeder  . Also ich stimme dir da nicht ganz zu mit dem Stil, es ist selbstverständlich, dass ein Stil nicht von heute auf morgen entsteht, aber man hätte ja ein paar kleine Tips geben können  wie man wenigstens anfäng, den meistens ist es so, dass man wenn man von gewissen Dinken keine Ahnung hat nich weiß wo man anfangen soll und dann nützt einem auch nicht "ausprobieren", zumindest geht es mir immer so.



> Bevor sich jemand aufregt:
> 
> Da ich nicht weiß, wie diese Design Richtung heißt, kann ich auch den "Search-Button" nicht verwenden ...



Das nur mal zum Thema Search. Nichts für ungut Kaprolactam dem Rest stimme ich vollkommen zu


----------



## Xarus (15. Mai 2002)

*Nuja*

Der gute Storch hat doch mit keinem Wort erwähnt, dass er eine Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung haben wollte.
Darum kann ich auch die ´Huch-ach du Kacke-hier will mir einer meine Ideen klauen-Attitüde´ nicht verstehen.
Ich glaube, es wäre die ein oder andere Person nicht vor Anstrengung geplatzt bei dem Hinweis, dass Storch es in diese oder jene Richtung versuchen sollte.
Wie Homie25 schon anfing zu erwähnen - wenn jemand nicht weiß, wo er anfangen soll, wäre es sehr hilfreich wenn man zum Beispiel sagen würde: "Du solltest erstmal dort den Nippel durch die Lasche ziehen und der Rest ist ausprobieren."




Gruß,
Xarus.


----------



## Homie25 (15. Mai 2002)

Endlich mal jemand auf meiner Seite *freu*. Ist nur Spaß!!!!


----------



## Storch (15. Mai 2002)

Ich hab jetzt zumindest schon mal einen Ansatz gefunden und hab natürlich gleich 'ne Frage ... 

http://www.cywhale.de/csites/c32.jpg

Es geht hier um den Banner dieser älteren Version der Website und mich interessiert, wie man einen solchen Effekt hinbekommt ...

Zuerst habe ich es mit Differenzwolken und dann nur mit Wolken versucht, aber beides brachte kein brauchbares Ergebnis und es ähnelte nicht wirklich dem Original Banner 

Was muss ich hier verwenden - oder ist das nur Brushwork ?


----------



## aibo (15. Mai 2002)

*naja...*

für mich sieht das aus wie ein altes gemälde, das per brushes in ein dirtstyle bild umgewandelt wurde. so wie dir oben versucht haben das zu erklären, porobierste es mit nem ggemälde aus. das wird mit viel ÜBUNG  wie shiva mir sicher beipflichten wird, VIELLLEICHT auch mal so schick wie das bild auf der page.. 

liebe grüße
- aibo


----------



## NGen (16. Mai 2002)

*yo*

sieht echt ziemlich nach gepansche aus.. kenn den style zwar nich so aber ich glaub wenn man weiß, wie genau man rumpanschen soll is es nich schwer 

====

lass den stiel lieber.. also ich glaub es kommt nich so doll bei ner HP


----------



## freekazoid (16. Mai 2002)

kann ich mir jetzt nich verkneifen, sorry:
*wenn man weiss wie was geht, dann ist es nie schwer.*

und um zu 'wissen' wie es geht muss man - wie schon erwähnt wurde - selber probieren. klar gibt es hilfen dazu im netz. zu hauft. aber da ist nicht beschrieben wie man es macht, sondern nur wie man dazu kommt.
und drum ist meiner meinung nach ausprobieren aufgrund dieser tutorials oder was auch immer das beste. ;-)


----------



## tonfarben (17. Mai 2002)

Brushes alleine machen ein Bild nicht fett. Ist euch eigentlich aufgefallen, das die Beispiele einen Titel hatten? Du brauchst also erstmal das Konzept. Dann suchst Du Dir passendes Material. Geh zum Beispiel in ein Szene-Cafe und schnapp Dir Postkarten, die da rumliegen. Die einscannen. Dann nach allen möglichen Tuts im net schauen, um Dein Bild so zu bearbeiten. Ausprobieren und lernen! Zum Beispiel die ausgefransten Bildseiten sind keine Brushes. das machst Du mit dem Spritzen-Filter. Tutorial hab ich schon irgendwo gesehen...
Schriftarten, die schnörkeln, findest Du auch kostenlos im Netz, die haben auch Thumbnails! USW


----------



## freekazoid (17. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von tonfarben _
> *- Zum Beispiel die ausgefransten Bildseiten sind keine Brushes. das machst Du mit dem Spritzen-Filter.
> - Schriftarten, die schnörkeln, findest Du auch kostenlos im Netz, die haben auch Thumbnails! USW *



naja...nicht unbedingt mit dem spritzen filter. ist eher geschmackssache. kannste natürlich mit dem spritzen-filter machen, aber ich persönlich machs lieber mit brushes. natürlich selbstgemacht. ob eingescannte baumrinde oder was auch immer...
und zu den schriftarten: ich hab' gestern wie ein idiot solche verschnörkelten gesucht, aber echt nix gefunden das free ist und meinen vorstelllungen entspricht. mist!
und dabei hab' ich doch alle sites abgeklappert die uns der nette herr maniacy vorgelegt hat in der photoshop-tutorials-sektion


----------

